# Rem 700 scratching shells and casings.



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

The gun is a brand new Remington 700 SPS Tactical. It shoots great but its scratching the $#%@ out of the shells and casings. the first picture is like a new bullet being put into the chamber its about halfway in and you can see the scratches it put on that brass and i circled where its making contact. how is the best way to clean that area up so it stops scratching?

Ive had 3 sugestions so far. One is sand it a bit with 600 grit wet/dry sand paper but i dont want to do that. another is take a dremel and clean it up dont want to do that either, and lastly is take a copper scrubby like you would use to scrub pots and pans with and spin it on a cleaning rod on the area then take some polish on a bore mop and polish the are but i dont see how im suposed to get the copper stuff into there to get it polished.

how would you take care of this?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I would try sandpaper, I'm not sure if I would go as far as wet sanding it, that would be messy.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

My guess would be the factory missed some deburring. If it were me I think I would take it to a gunsmith or back to where I bought it and have them take care of it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> My guess would be the factory missed some deburring. If it were me I think I would take it to a gunsmith or back to where I bought it and have them take care of it.


I agree with Larry here. But if anything, contact Remington and ask for help. I contacted them a while ago with a question and they were quite prompt and courteous as well.

But if you havent tried it yet, try pulling the bolt out and running a chamber brush (like you would use on an AR-15) through the chamber to see if there is just a small metal filing that just didnt get cleaned out in the manufacturing process.

And since you got a new toy, we want gun porn!!! Post some pics with specs (caliber, optics, any extra work done to it, etc...)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it scratching the cases as it is feeding them from the magazine? Or does it do it when you single load it? It looks like a feed rail issue to me.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Loke said:


> Is it scratching the cases as it is feeding them from the magazine? Or does it do it when you single load it? It looks like a feed rail issue to me.


yes its the feed rail (i just learned what it was today)

and haha ok ill give some specs but right now it wont be to impressive


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":3ebf3dsu]My guess would be the factory missed some deburring. If it were me I think I would take it to a gunsmith or back to where I bought it and have them take care of it.


I agree with Larry here. But if anything, contact Remington and ask for help. I contacted them a while ago with a question and they were quite prompt and courteous as well.

But if you havent tried it yet, try pulling the bolt out and running a chamber brush (like you would use on an AR-15) through the chamber to see if there is just a small metal filing that just didnt get cleaned out in the manufacturing process.

And since you got a new toy, we want gun porn!!! Post some pics with specs (caliber, optics, any extra work done to it, etc...)[/quote:3ebf3dsu]
+2.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Since it is the feed rail, I would give it some attention with some wet sand paper. Just polish it, you don't want to change any dimentions.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

flyfisher117 said:


> and haha ok ill give some specs but right now it wont be to impressive


Looks like a .308?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> flyfisher117 said:
> 
> 
> > and haha ok ill give some specs but right now it wont be to impressive
> ...


Nope .223
-With Warnes 2 piece scope base
-a 1950's Weaver V8 2.5-8x scope (so old it has external windage and elevation adjustments when i can im upgrading but for now its a pretty good little scope)
-and i am curently making a parachute cord rifle sling

ill get some pics when i get the chance


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

alright heres a few pics. nothin special and right now the bi-pod is just on there for picture quality i havent decided if i like it yet or not.










theres the reticle of the scope for its time it was a varmint scope and ive got to admit i do like this reticle i wish i could get it in a modern scope.

the gun



















the scope


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> And since you got a new toy, we want gun porn!!! Post some pics with specs (caliber, optics, any extra work done to it, etc...)


You perv! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> You perv! :mrgreen:


I'm so ashamed. I just need to look  But I can quit any time I want to :mrgreen:

Flyfisher117, you'll have to work up a review for us and let us know what you think once you have a little time to get some shooting in


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > You perv! :mrgreen:
> ...


lucky... i cant stop lookin even though i just got a new one!! :lol:

I will work on a review but first im going to have to get this scratching fixed and then im going to have to shoot at least 50 shots through it and somewhat break the barrel in before i can even try to give my review.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

That's a beutiful gun!

How much do you want for it?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> That's a beutiful gun!
> 
> How much do you want for it?


Flyfisher, can't wait to see your gun with the Black Matte scope on it when you end up buying it.
Hunter Orange
You still need to get your scope and rangefinder! Get back to work.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

hunter_orange13 said:


> That's a beutiful gun!
> 
> How much do you want for it?


only $600 lol but its back out in the mail off to a gun smith to get this problem fixed and if i ship it out and spend the $$ and time to let them do it it better get fixed!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the exact same rifle and I had problems with it blowing out the primers. I called Remington and all I had to do was take it to a fed-ex location and Remington had it shipped back to them at their cost, then looked it over and sent it back to me all on their dime. I would call them and ask them.. 

Gee

Ps- Can you show a picture of what your primer looks like on a spent shell? I have some HUGE cratering but they said it was normal because all SPS tacticals have a "reverse chamfering" on the bolts. thanks


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Ps- Can you show a picture of what your primer looks like on a spent shell? I have some HUGE cratering but they said it was normal because all SPS tacticals have a "reverse chamfering" on the bolts. thanks


when i get my gun back i will show some primer pictures but i sent all of the 5 brass that had been fired out of the gun with it for proof of scratching and stuff


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

katorade said:


> hunter_orange13 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beutiful gun!
> ...


The scope has been coming for the last month and a half, remember? 

I still have a while to get a rangefinder!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

hunter_orange13 said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="hunter_orange13":1ci6px4s]That's a beutiful gun!
> ...


The scope has been coming for the last month and a half, remember? 

I still have a while to get a rangefinder![/quote:1ci6px4s]
is this scope the spotting scope you were getting when i was down or is it a rifle scope?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know (in case you didnt already know) Remington has a rebate for this rifle:
http://www.remington.com/pages/news-and ... undup.aspx
click the 700 SPS link for more details. Hope this works for you Fly


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

If it is the 700 SPS with the detatchable mag (Cabelas recently had the 700 SPS-DM on sale with a scope), it is not included in the rebate. My Brother in law got one and then we read the fine print on the rebate form. 

But looking at the pictures again, I can't tell if the one FlyFisher got has the detachable mag or not, either way it looks like a nice set up.

Bax, I will have to take a few pics of my new 300 WSM and post it up for you. 
(PS - it's stainless  )


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

highcountryfever said:


> Bax, I will have to take a few pics of my new 300 WSM and post it up for you.
> (PS - it's stainless  )


Heck yeah I'd love that! Gun porn is the best! 

Its always fun to hear what people shoot, why they shoot it (was it grandpa's favorite caliber, ballistics, was it a handed down rifle, etc), and its also fun to see what they do to their guns.

Then it makes me scheme away and try to decide which new can opener I want to buy


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

yup i saw the rebate lol i got the gun for $530 had a gift card for cabelas where if i spend $500 i get a free $150 added to the gift card and now theres a $40 rebate for the gun so actualy i spent around $360 not to bad if i do say so myself.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

flyfisher117 said:


> so actualy i spent around $360 not to bad if i do say so myself.


Wow! you did REALLY well!


----------

